

Snipt - Like Pastie, but for your own commands you frequently forget - bdotdub
http://snipt.net/

======
maryrosecook
* Putting the field title inside the field is not a win. It looks elegant before you starting filling the blighter in, but it's a hindrance during. I fill in field 1, tab to field 2 (forgetting to look inside the field to note what I need to enter), guess it's asking for my email, shift-tab to check, find I'm correct, tab again and then fill in my email. Repeat.

* "Whoops" is the first word you see after you sign up. The context is, "Whoops, looks like you don't have any snipts yet", but it's still jarring.

* It won't let me save a snippet without tags.

* Can the type drop-down not be a text field where I can type a file extension? Way quicker. Perhaps default it to txt.

* You need to make the most efficient use of space possible for showing my snippets. The only vertical space taken up by snippets should be the text itself. Put all the other stuff (edit, copy, add, My snipts, Public snips etc.) off to the side.

~~~
bdotdub
You should post this one their feedback page. I'm not behind this site :)

~~~
maryrosecook
Oh, whoops - I assumed it was a critique-my-site style post. Thanks.

------
raopm
A simpler alternative may be to use make.

Here is what I do: <http://ergo.rydlr.net/?p=37>

~~~
aston
I can't believe you put "simpler" and "make" in the same sentence. Most of the
time you're better off writing a bash script unless you're doing something
particularly crazy.

------
aston
Was just browsing and saw this (changed to protect the innocent):

    
    
       0123456789ab
          - Akismet key
    

People should probably be careful about just throwing out sensitive data on
snipt.

~~~
dmix
I hope this is obvious to most coders, plus the "Public" checkbox is unchecked
as default.

------
zzzmarcus
Design rocks. Very nice.

I think it really needs search. I use Evernote for this and it's super-useful
to just start typing whatever I remember and the rest shows up in the results.

Notational Velocity is another example (in a desktop app) of how I think
search should/could work. <http://notational.net/>

------
iamelgringo
I checked this page at work, and IS still only supports IE 6. The page that
returned said this:

 __ _Hey there! I see you're running Internet Explorer 6.

That's neat. This reminds me of my grandpa. He had this old car that he kept
having to fix. He spent so much money on it that he didn't want to get rid of
it (even when it stopped running).

You guys should hang out.

Here's a free sports car from Snipt.

_ __

I understand where they're coming from, but I usually find out that insulting
your customers is a bad idea.

~~~
nicksergeant
Nick from Lion Burger, here. We would never want to insult our customers,
either. In this particular instance (the audience of Snipt), IE6 users do not
represent a significant number of our customers (less than a tenth of a
percent, actually).

------
sil3ntmac
That's pretty awesome. i added the command that grabs your wireless router's
MAC address, adds it into a skyhook URL, and returns your gps coords.

------
dmix
Useful app, I was just using txt documents that were getting unwieldy.
Bookmarked.

------
immad
Does that copy link work for people in Firefox? Fails in FF+Mac for me

~~~
nicksergeant
This is Nick from Lion Burger, the folks behind Snipt. We're still toying with
some better copy functionality - our current solution is a little flaky. Stay
tuned, thanks!

